# 2 Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht



## Regs (6. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

freundliche Gäste haben uns heute Abend für unserem Teich zwei __ Shubunkin mit gebracht, zusammen mit einer Dose Teichfutter. Hm jetzt schwimmen sie munter und scheinbar guter Dinge im Teich herum.  Eigentlich sollten ja erst im September 20 __ Moderlieschen einziehen, Shubunkin hatte ich nicht auf der Rechnung..

Muss ich irgend etwas beachten, außer sie zweimal täglich zu füttern?  Was ist mit diesem Nitritpeak - ist ihr Ende in unserem Teich unausweichlich oder ist das nur ein möglicher Supergau?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Nabend,
nun entspann dich mal wieder. 2 Shubunkin bringen deinen Teich nicht zum kippen. Alles OK 
Ab und an ein wenig Futter und gut is


----------



## Regs (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Hallo Uwe,

da bin ich aber froh und erleichtert! Außerdem finde ich die Aussicht darauf, dass sich __ Fischreiher an den bunten Kleinen bedienen gar nicht mehr verlockend. Ich glaube ich muss mein Konzept überdenken..  

Edit: hihi ich war gerade auf Deiner Website und hab gesehen, dass Dir das auch nicht anders ging...


----------



## Regs (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Guten Morgen,
da ich ja jetzt unerwarteter Weise die beiden hübschen Shubunkin im Teich habe muss ich ja die Anzahl der zukünftigen Fische anders planen.  Hier sind sie übrigens:

   

Wie viele davon sollte und kann man in einem 2500l Becken halten, wenn dort auch noch 10 Moderlischen unter gebracht werden sollen, ohne den Teich zu stark zu besetzen? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Hallo Regine,
dieser thread
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28127
sollte Dir eine gute Hilfe sein,
einen schönen Sonntag wünsche ich Dir.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Hi Regina,
wenn ich mir die 2 so ansehe:
Schöne Fische!
...da könnte ich wirklich schwach werden
Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die trotz schöner Shubunkin eisern bei ihren Minis bleibt und bisher nix geschunken gekrochen gekricht hat!


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Auch wenn zwei Fische den Teich nicht zum kippen bringen, auch wenn Shubunkin hart im nehmen sind und das vermutlich überleben das der Teich noch nicht eingefahren ist hier meine Dringende Bitte an alle: 

Verschenkt nicht ungefragt Haustiere ! 
Es sind Lebewesen mit unterschiedlichsten Ansprüchen. 
Ihr bürdet dem neuen Besitzer die Verantwortung dafür auf. 

Ein Strauß Blumen ist zwar ggf. als Mitbringsel etwas teurer als zwei Shubunkin, aber viel angebrachter. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Regs (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Hm ja - der Thread wurde ja leider jetzt auch entführt. Dann schaue ich mal selbst was ich an Informationen finde.

Danke an alle und immer klares Wasser.


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Hallo Regina,

der Thread ist doch noch hier 

Spass beiseite - so ist das in einem Forum nunmal - man bekommt nicht immer nur die Antworten, die man gerne hören möchte. Manche sagen einfach frecherweise die Wahrheit.

Das Geschenk selbst finde ich übrigens einfach nur gedankenlos - Du musst jetzt sehen, wie Du das hingebügelt bekommst. 

Zum einem empfehle ich die die Lektüre des in meiner Signatur verlinken Einsteiger-Beitrags, zum anderen empfehle ich Dir die Anschaffung eines Wassertest-Sets. So kann Du die Nitritwerte im Auge behalten und kurzfristig gegensteuern.


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*



Regs schrieb:


> außer sie zweimal täglich zu füttern?



Ich persönlich halte das für zu viel. Die meisten füttern in meinen Augen eher zu viel als zu wenig. 
Das Thema ist hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28633 schon einmal diskutiert worden, mit einem sehr guten Beitrag von Manfred zu dem Thema. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Regs (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Hallo 



blumenelse schrieb:


> Spass beiseite - so ist das in einem Forum nunmal - man bekommt nicht immer nur die Antworten, die man gerne hören möchte. Manche sagen einfach frecherweise die Wahrheit.



Inzwischen fühle ich mich in jedem Thread durch Wuzzel zurecht gewiesen obwohl ich durch nachfragen versuche, Fehler zu vermeiden.  - berechtigt oder nicht - ein Appell war nicht meine Frage und keine Antwort darauf.. 



blumenelse schrieb:


> Das Geschenk selbst finde ich übrigens einfach nur gedankenlos - Du musst jetzt sehen, wie Du das hingebügelt bekommst.



Ich habe mich trotzdem gefreut und versuche heraus zu finden, wie ich ein eventuelles Problem umschiffen kann. Aber offenbar ist es kein Problem. 



blumenelse schrieb:


> Zum einem empfehle ich die die Lektüre des in meiner Signatur verlinken Einsteiger-Beitrags, zum anderen empfehle ich Dir die Anschaffung eines Wassertest-Sets. So kann Du die Nitritwerte im Auge behalten und kurzfristig gegensteuern.



Vielen Dank, auf solche Infos bin ich scharf. Die Einsteiger-Threads kenne ich natürlich und inzwischen habe ich mir vorsichtshalber schon einen Nitrit-Test bestellt.



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich halte das für zu viel. Die meisten füttern in meinen Augen eher zu viel als zu wenig.
> Das Thema ist hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/foru...ad.php?t=28633 schon einmal diskutiert worden, mit einem sehr guten Beitrag von Manfred zu dem Thema.



Den Thread kenne ich und gerade weil der neue Teich noch ziemlich steril ist und ich noch keine Erfahrung mit Fischen habe, kriegen sie inzwischen Futter - sind ziemlich heiß auf das Zeug (Teichfutter) und übrigens auch sehr munter.

Seit heute ist das Wasser in dem Teich auch klar bis auf den Grund. 

Also nichts für ungut..


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Regine, sorry... aber jeder zieht sich den Schuh an, der Ihm passt. 
Der Hinweis, das keine Haustiere verschenkt werden sollen ging in keinem Falle an Dich, sondern an 
die, die dieses zwar sicher gut gemeinte, aber gedankenlose Geschenk gemacht haben. 
Natuerlich liest man viel lieber die Postings davor davor, in denen die Fische gelobt werden. 
Aber, und da Du ja bereits aktiv und umfangreich im Forum gelesen hast, weisst Du das sicher selber, das der Zeitpunkt mehr als unglücklich für dieses Geschenk ist. Und damit es da keine Nachmacher (Fischverschenker) in neue Teiche gibt ist wohl der Hinweis erlaubt. 

Dieser Hinweis ging aber keineswegs an Dich ! Von daher brauchst Du Dich auch nicht persönlich angegriffen fühlen. Mir gehts hier einzig und allein um die Sache. 
Schade, das Du auf die sachlich gebrachten Argumente nicht auch sachlich eingehst, sondern versuchst mich hier als Buhmann hinzustellen. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Regs (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Hallo Wuzzel,
wirklich sachlich finde ich Deine Beiträge nicht, hier gehts weiter: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=297370#post297370

Während ich versuche, Probleme die sich stellen könnten im Vorwege abzuklären und ggf. zu beseitigen werde ich kommentarlos von Dir an den Einsteigerfred für sehr kleine Teiche verwiesen. Meine Frage lautete aber:



> Wie  viele (Shubunkin) davon sollte und kann man in einem 2500l Becken halten, wenn dort auch noch 10 Moderlischen unter gebracht werden sollen, ohne den Teich zu stark zu besetzen?



Andererseits war der Teich genau dafür geplant, __ Moderlieschen sozusagen als Futtervorrat für Eisvögel korrekt zu halten und alles was ich vorher woanders und auch hier las lässt mich annehmen, dass das auch völlig problemlos geht ab einem Teichvolumen von 1300 Litern und einer Tiefe von 80 cm.

Nun wird von Dir inzwischen infrage gestellt, ob man überhaupt Fische in so einem Teich mit 2500l und 115cm Tiefe halten sollte und ich stelle mir die Frage, wie ich einerseits den geplanten Teich mit der geplanten Moderlieschen-Besetzung realisieren kann, andererseits dem Bedürfnis der Shubunkin nach Gesellschaft (mindestens 5-6 sollten es sein) so nachkommen kann. Was man sich als Anfänger halt so denkt. 

Für mich gehört eine Maßnahme gegen Giftgase unter dem Eis auch zu einem Notfallplan.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du Dich konstruktiv und nicht mit laufend erhobenem Zeigefinger mit mir unterhalten würdest und ganz konkret Deine Erfahrung zum gefragten Thema weiter gibst. Ein Appell wie Deiner im verlinkten Thread führt noch am ehesten dazu, dass man das Handtuch wirft und die Lust verliert weil ja offenbar wirklich alles falsch ist, einschließlich der Fragen dazu.

Just my two cent - vielleicht klappt die Kommunikation ja noch... ;-)


----------



## Susan (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Hi Regine,

solche Shubunkin habe ich auch, die sind super schön. Nimm es Wuzzel bitte nicht krum, er meint es wirklich nicht persönlich. Zu Anfang als Anfänger denkt man, das muß doch irgendwie gehen....war bei uns letztes Jahr auch so gewesen und wir dachten wir machen dann den Teich bald größer wegen den Kois...dieses Jahr habe ich sie abgegeben, weil wir doch den Teich nicht vergrößern.
Jetzt mal zu den Shubunkin mit __ Schleierschwanz, die werden sehr groß. Ich habe schon alleine 5 Stück drinnen, die sind 20 cm und mehr und immer noch nicht ausgewachsen...auch schwimmen sie im Schwarm. Hast Du schon mal überlegt Euren Teich ein bissel zu vergrößern? Alles raus...buddeln und neue Folie rein?


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

[OT]Ich klinke mich hier aus, wenn hier in diesem Thread Sachen diskutiert und kritisiert werden, die ich in einem anderen Thread gesagt habe, dann wird mir das zu unübersichtlich und verzerrt auch für andere Mitleser, die nicht beide Threads lesen das Bild. 

Ich freue mich, das Du die vorgeschlagenen Threads mit vielen wichtigen Hinweisen schon kanntest, beherzige Sie, und wir werden sicher nie von Problemen mit Deinem Teich lesen. 

Viele Grüße und noch viel Spaß mit dem Teich 
Wuzzel [/OT]


----------



## Regs (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Hallo Susan,

danke für Dein Feedback. Ja wir haben sehr viel Platz und überlegen das schon. Und nö - es muss nicht unbedingt gehen - deshalb frage ich ja was möglich ist und was nicht. Dass fünf 30 cm lange Fische in der Schüssel zu wenig Platz haben kann ich mir gut vorstellen - aber im Moment sind sie noch sehr klein, etwa 8-10 cm - und ich vermute, dass sie über den Winter nicht wesentlich wachsen werden. 

Wenn gebuddelt werden muss, wird das im nächsten Jahr auch gemacht.


----------



## Susan (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Die wachsen ziemlich schnell, unsere Kleinen sind fast 4 cm größer geworden im Zeitraum von fast 2 Monaten, da war ich schon überrascht und sie vermehren sich sehr schnell. Wir haben selber schon ganz viele Babys drinnen, innerhalb von diesem Zeitraum.
Von der Teichgröße würde ich mindestens 5000l sagen, wenn du mich fragst...mehr ist natürlich immer besser. Vielleicht melden sich ja noch welche zu diesem Thema....


----------



## Regs (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Susan was schätzt Du, wie alt meine Shubunkin bei der Größe sind? Und ab wann sind die Kleinen geschlechtsreif?

Ich habe mir heute bei Amazon einige Bücher über Goldfische bestellt damit ich weiß was mich erwartet.

Wenn sie so schnell wachsen, kann der Bagger im nächsten Jahr ja früh anrücken. Und alles wegen eines kleinen Geschenkes - aber wir sind sehr begeistert von den Beiden..


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Hi Regine,
die Shubunkins mögen ja ganz nett aussehen,
aber mein Fall wäre es trotzdem nicht.
Auch über ein Fischgeschenk von Gästen würde ich mich persönlich nicht freuen,
auch wenn es gutgemeint war. (Aber in meinen Augen völlig falsch).
Gut du kannst da nichts dafür, aber mit den Folgen musst du dich halt auseinander-
setzen.
Was ich in Zukunft eher bei dir als Problem sehe ist die Wasserqualität ( in Bezug auf
Trübung/Algenbildung).
Du musst dir halt im klaren sein was du in Zufkunft willst.
Möchtest du einen pflegeleichten Naturteich mit vllt. kleinen Fischen ( wie bereits die
angedachten __ Moderlieschen).
Oder möchtest du einen Goldfischteich mit meist schlechter Wassersicht oder mit
größerem technischen und finanziellen Aufwand um einigermassen Wasserqualität
zu haben. Problem ist  der Nährstoffeintrag durch das Futter.
Ich will jetzt nicht allen Goldfischteichbesitzern unterstellen sie hätten kein klares
Wasser, aber zugegebenermaßen funktioniert das doch nur mit Technik und 
Aufwand.
So wie ich das bei Regine sehe und bisher las tendierte sie eher zu einem Teich mit 
Moderlieschen.
Da jetzt nun mal die Fische da sind, hat sie halt jetzt ein ganz anderes Problem.
Davon abgesehen, daß der Zeitpunkt viel zu früh war.
Also Regine mach dir einfach nochmal Gedanken ob du die Shubunkin wirklich
behalten möchtest, oder doch die andere Variante mit den ML nimmst.
Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wie stark sich die Shubunkin vermehren, aber
ich nehme eher an, recht stark, dann hast du u.U. in ein zwei Jahren eh ein
größeres Problem.
Mit Sicherheit verträgt dein Teich die 2 Shubunkins und auch noch 5-6 weitere,
aber ob du sie dann im Teich auch siehst, das glaube ich nicht so.
Ein weiteres Problem sind auch die Unterwasserpflanzen.
ML fressen keine UW Pflanzen - Goldfischarten dagegen schon.
Ich wollte dir nur ein paar Aspekte für einen Teich ohne Shubunkin geben
LG Markus
Anbei Fotos von meinem Teich ohne Technik , mit Moderlieschen und Bodensicht.


----------



## Susan (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Schau mal bei http://www.shubunkin.de rein und dann bei Goldfischgallerie, da hat er auch seine Nachzuchten reingetan...ich vermute die sind 1 Jahr alt, die Du bekommen hast. Nächstes Jahr weiß ich aber mehr. Eins kann ich Dir jetzt schon sagen, das sind wirklich ganz tolle Fische, die bei uns auch zahm sind und an den Fingern lutschen. Du hättest da wahrscheinlich in diesem Sinne mehr von als bei den Moderlischen....und wenn Ihr den Teich nächstes Jahr vergrößern wollt, dann denke ich ist es auf jeden Fall machbar und die Fische werden es Euch danken.

Was Markus schreibt das stimmt auch...das muss man auch bedenken.


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Zu spät, Regine ist schon längst in die Fischchen verliebt.

Regine - bestell schon mal den Bagger. 

Die beiden sind nämlich zu zweit ein wenig einsam - wie alle Goldfischabkömmlinge sollten auch sie mindestens noch 3 bis 4 Kumpels haben. 

Wenn Du Platz genug hast und Dir der Teich Spaß macht, dann plan gleich etwas größer (da muss man dann auch nicht mehr Rasen mähen )

Die nächste Stufe des Teichvirus heißt bei vielen dann nämlich Koi-Fieber 

Und Du solltest Dich auch schon mal mit der Filterfrage beschäftigen - bis zum nächsten Frühjahr ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit, sich einiges anzulesen.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Hallo Regine,
das sollte mit den beiden hübschen und ein paar Moderlischen keine Probleme geben
Dein Teich und der Filter das passt schon ganz gut mit den Fischen 
2 mal am Tag füttern ist aber viel zu vieldie brauchst Du eigentlich gar nicht füttern.
So jetzt hoffe ich nur das die beiden kein Paar sind sonst sind es bald sehr viele:beten


----------



## Regs (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Hm ja es sind unsere allerersten Fische, das würde ich mir schon noch gerne eine Weile ansehen. Wenn Goldfische Unterwasserpflanzen fressen möchten, sollte ich wohl welche pflanzen.

Der Biofilter und Pumpe lassen etwa den kompletten Beckeninhalt einmal pro Stunde durchlaufen - meinst Du dass das das Schlimmste verhindert? Das Teil läuft im Moment 24 Stunden durch.

__ Moderlieschen kommen auf jeden Fall rein, auch wenn es jetzt die Hälfte von dem geplanten Besatz ist damit es nicht zu eng wird. 

Macht es Sinn, die Arten im kommenden Jahr zu trennen und für Jede einen eigenen Teich zu haben? Platz hätten wir ja dafür.


----------



## Susan (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

__ Moderlieschen und Shubunkin kann man zusammen halten, das ist überhaupt kein Problem. Meins läuft jetzt auch 1 mal die Stunde den Inhalt, wobei ich vorher nur 2 Stunden hatte und ich im nachhinein sagen kann, das ist kaum ein Unterschied vom Wasser, bloß halt die Oberfläche wegen dem Skimmer....


----------



## Regs (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Zu spät, Regine ist schon längst in die Fischchen verliebt.
> 
> Regine - bestell schon mal den Bagger.
> 
> ...



Hallo Christine,
ja es ist zu spät - die behalten wir erst mal 

Dahinter und drumherum ist noch jede Menge Platz für den nächsten Teich und wir überlegen schon wenn wir jetzt am Teich sitzen (unglaublich!).

Das Koi-Fieber wird hoffentlich "nur" ein Goldfischfieber, die Kois scheinen doch sehr empfindlich zu sein - das ist für Newbies vielleicht doch eine Nummer zu schwierig.  Ich hoffe, wir bekommen keine geschenkt..


----------



## Regs (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*



Christian und Frauke schrieb:


> Hallo Regine,
> das sollte mit den beiden hübschen und ein paar Moderlischen keine Probleme geben
> Dein Teich und der Filter das passt schon ganz gut mit den Fischen
> 2 mal am Tag füttern ist aber viel zu vieldie brauchst Du eigentlich gar nicht füttern.
> So jetzt hoffe ich nur das die beiden kein Paar sind sonst sind es bald sehr viele:beten



Hallo Christian,
dann hoffe ich mal mit, sonst wird es stressig..


----------



## Regs (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*



Susan schrieb:


> Schau mal bei http://www.shubunkin.de rein und dann bei Goldfischgallerie, da hat er auch seine Nachzuchten reingetan...ich vermute die sind 1 Jahr alt, die Du bekommen hast. Nächstes Jahr weiß ich aber mehr. Eins kann ich Dir jetzt schon sagen, das sind wirklich ganz tolle Fische, die bei uns auch zahm sind und an den Fingern lutschen. Du hättest da wahrscheinlich in diesem Sinne mehr von als bei den Moderlischen....und wenn Ihr den Teich nächstes Jahr vergrößern wollt, dann denke ich ist es auf jeden Fall machbar und die Fische werden es Euch danken.
> 
> Was Markus schreibt das stimmt auch...das muss man auch bedenken.



Susan wie zähmt man die denn so? Im Moment nehmen wir immer ganz wenig Futter zwischen zwei Finger, schmeißen es rein und setzen uns anschließend andächtig auf die Bank um zu sehen, wie sie es fressen..


----------



## Susan (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Na Shubunkin sind auch schnell anfällig...unsere sind leider auch krank.
Wir haben unsere Kois ja abgegeben und uns ein paar Shubunkin geholt und ca. 3 Monate später wieder neue, dann scheuerten sie nur noch etc. ....wir haben hier ein Händler der macht Abstriche und schaut unterm Mikroskop, was die genau haben und das wird dementsprechend behandelt. Wäre vorher sinnvoll zu wissen wo man hingehen könnte, der einem helfen kann, weil das Thema Fischkrankheit besonders groß und umso schwieriger ist...und Medikamente nicht einfach so in den Teich geben darf ohne genau zu wissen was die eigentlich haben...


----------



## Susan (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Regine, ich weiß nicht ob es bei 2 funktioniert, wir hatten erst 10 und haben nur 1 Korn nach dem Anderen reingeworfen, das nennt man Konkurenzkampf und jeder will der Erste sein, andererseits ist es das Beste für das Wasser, wenn es nicht lange schwimmt...und dann die Finger reinhalten später wenn sie die auch fressen und das gleiche von vorne....bei mir hat es nicht lange gedauert, ein paar Tage. wenn Du Einen hast dann kommen Alle.
Hab noch 1 Foto beim füttern auf dem Rechner, da hatten wir aber noch 10 Shubunkin...


----------



## Regs (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Hallo Susan,
das ist ja niedlich, sie betteln ja richtig nach dem Futter - danke für das Foto! Wie viele Shubunkin hast Du jetz in Deinem Teich?


----------



## Susan (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

17 Stück und keine Ahnung wieviele Babys...und ein Sarasa der aussieht wie ein Tancho (Koi)...mal sehen wie er sich entwickelt.
Muss aber dazu schreiben, das wir jetzt schon Abnehmer haben, wenn es zuviele werden, weil sie sich ja stark vermehren und wir keinen Sonnenbarsch etc. im Teich haben wollen, der die jagt und frisst.


----------



## Regs (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Hallo Suzan,
eine zauberhafte Gesellschaft  Der Sarasa ist auch sehr schön!


----------



## danyvet (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Verschenkt nicht ungefragt Haustiere !
> Es sind Lebewesen mit unterschiedlichsten Ansprüchen.
> Ihr bürdet dem neuen Besitzer die Verantwortung dafür auf.




Ich als facebook-geschädigter User hab jetzt verzweifelt den "gefällt mir" Button gesucht 
Und da es den hier nicht gibt, muss ich jetzt schreiben, dass mir dein Beitrag gefällt


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Hallo Regine,

meine ersten Fische vor 10 Jahren waren auch Moderlischen,
die haben im ersten Jahr über 50 Junge bekommen 

Das entscheidende an der Fischhaltung ist, daß ein Gewässer
nicht gerade noch ausreicht für den Fischbesatz, sondern den
Tieren von vorn herein so viel Platz bietet, das eine starke
Vermehrung nichts an der Stabilität und der Wasserqualität
verändert. Alles andere ist keine artgerechte Haltung.

Deine 2 Shubunkin werden sicher alleine nicht glücklich,
Goldfische sind Schwarmfische und brauchen ein soziales
Umfeld, ebenso wie die Möglichkeit Ihrem natürlichen
Fortpflanzungstrieb zu folgen, sonst gehen Sie an 
"Depression" ein.

Zum Thema füttern:
Goldfische fressen immer und nicht weil Sie Hunger
haben. Einer der größten Fehler bei der Haltung von
Tieren jeglicher Art ist die ständige Vermenschlichung.
Ein Fisch tickt anders, der frisst was er kriegen kann
um für schlechte Zeiten gerüstet zu sein. In Bezug auf
handesübliches "Abfallverwertungsfutter" ist das bei
zu viel Futter schädlich für die Tiere.

Darum ist es auch so wichtig, Teiche erst mit Fischen zu
besetzen wenn sich alles andere Leben ausreichend angesiedelt
hat. Dies reicht dann nämlich zur Ehrnährung ohne das die
ganze Kleinstlebewesenpopulation komplett vernichtet wird.
Ich empfehle da immer 2 Saisonen für einen neuen Teich.
Sicher ist sicher...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Regs (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Hallo Andy,

ich schau mich wohl besser schon mal nach Abnehmern für die Nachzucht um 

Dass Fische nicht gefüttert zu werden brauchen - oder kaum - ist allerdings etwas was erst Mal sacken muss. Das hat mit Vermenschlichung nichts zu tun - wer Tiere züchtet und hält wie wir ist darauf eingestellt, sie optimal mit Futter zu versorgen - und das Programm sieht da ja doch ganz anders aus als bei Fischen.

Den Teich habe ich versucht so gut mit Pflanzen zu versorgen wie das jetzt noch möglich war, es steht ziemlich viel Grünzeug drin. Ob  das reicht oder nicht kann ich mangels Erfahrung noch nicht wissen aber letzteres ist etwas, das sich ja mit der Zeit ändert ..


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*



> wer Tiere züchtet und hält wie wir ist darauf eingestellt, sie optimal mit Futter zu versorgen - und das Programm sieht da ja doch ganz anders aus als bei Fischen



Hallo Regine,

da hast Du natürlich recht, wenn Du von domestizierten
Tieren sprichst wie Hunde oder Fische im AQ.
Wir sprechen hier von Fischen in einem Naturteich
und da dient Füttern in erster Linie nur der Belustigung
des Menschen. Ab und zu etwas Futter ist ja auch ok.
In einem intakten Naturteich brauchts das aber nicht
unbedingt.

Schade das Du auf die viel wichtigeren Punkte nicht
wirklich eingehen willst. Sachliche Tips hast Du nun
genügend bekommen, ich wünsche den Fischen und
Dir, daß Du das richtige daraus machst, viel Glück !!

Gruß
Andy


----------



## danyvet (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

und schon wieder fehlt mir der "gefällt mir"-Button 
super, Andy, was du hier so schreibst 
dann hab ich ja auch mal was richtig gemacht. Mein Teich erlebt gerade den 3. Sommer, ist also etwas über 2 Jahre alt. Ich bekomm wahrscheinlich ein einigen Wochen meine ersten __ Moderlieschen (Nachwuchs von Irene (Dawn) hier im Forum, weil ihr Teich zu klein ist). Ich hoffe, sie schaffen es, da ich schon ziemlich viele Fressfeinde habe. Aber erst gestern konnte ich herausfinden, dass ich super Anzuchtfutter im Teich hab: Myriaden von Brachionius (Wappen-Rädertierchen)  Hoffe, die sterben nicht ab, bis die Babies da sind 

Ich hab lange gehadert, ob ich ML in meinem Teich haben, will, denn eigentlich soll es ein Molchteich sein. Aber hier haben mir mehrere Leute versichert, dass ML und __ Molche gut gemeinsam gehen. Daher will ich es nun wagen. Und Urwald zum verstecken haben sie mittlerweile auch recht viel (Wasserpestwiese in der Tiefenzone)


----------



## Regs (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Hallo Regine,
> 
> da hast Du natürlich recht, wenn Du von domestizierten
> Tieren sprichst wie Hunde oder Fische im AQ.
> ...



Ja ist schon klar. Nur was ist das, was ich da habe? Ein intakter Naturteich sieht sicherlich anders aus, auch wenn eine ordentliche Filter/Pumpenanlage drin ist und er angepflanzt wurde. Was würdest Du da im Hinblick auf die Fütterung machen? Ein Teichbetreiber den ich inzwischen kennen lernte riet mir, in diesem Jahr zu füttern damit die Fische ordentlich über den Winter kommen.



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Schade das Du auf die viel wichtigeren Punkte nicht
> wirklich eingehen willst. Sachliche Tips hast Du nun
> genügend bekommen, ich wünsche den Fischen und
> Dir, daß Du das richtige daraus machst, viel Glück !!



Dein Eindruck entsteht vermutlich, weil Du den Thread nicht von Anfang an verfolgt hast, lies ihn ruhig ganz. Danke für Deinen Wünsche - auch Dir und Deinen Fischen alles Gute!


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Hallo Dany,

so ist´s genau richtig, wenn ich versuche ein künstliches
Biotop heranzuziehn sollte man die "Stärksten" erst ran-
lassen wenn die "Schwachen" ausreichend Population
gebildet haben. Deine ML´s machen Dir bestimmt viel
Freude. Für __ Molche wirds erst bei anderen Fischen
unangenehm.

@ Regine:



> Zitat von Regs
> Dein Eindruck entsteht vermutlich, weil Du den Thread nicht von Anfang an verfolgt hast, lies ihn ruhig ganz. Danke für Deinen Wünsche - auch Dir und Deinen Fischen alles Gute!



Ganz im Gegenteil, bevor ich auf so ein heikles Thema
antworte lese ich nicht nur gründlich diesen Thread durch.
Ich habe vorher alle Deine Threads und Beiträge gründlich
recherchiert um mir ein Bild zu machen.

Vielleicht solltest Du das auch tun, damit Du zwischen
Kompetenz und heißer Luft unterscheiden kannst.



> Was würdest Du da im Hinblick auf die Fütterung machen? Ein Teichbetreiber den ich inzwischen kennen lernte riet mir, in diesem Jahr zu füttern damit die Fische ordentlich über den Winter kommen.



Da gibts von mir nur einen Rat:
Fische an jemand abgeben dessen Teich eingefahren
ist und andere __ Goldfisch- oder Shubunkinfreunde warten.

Nicht das ich das den Fischen wünsche, ich hoffe
nur Du bist dann so fair und berichtest im Frühjahr
wie Deine 2 Fische die Frühjahrsvirämie überstehn,
oder ob Sie mit blutunterlaufenen Flossen und
bepilzten Kiemen ums Überleben kämpfen...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2  Shubunkin geschunken gekrochen gekricht*

Auch hier ist, denke ich, erstmal alles gesagt. Deshalb geschlossen.

Christine
Mod-Team


----------

